# WoodSmith Shop Season 1



## MadBear (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone have the complete first season of the WoodSmith Shop. My local PBS channels does not carry it.

Thanks
John


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you have any luck finding the first season?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't get it in the northwest


----------



## MadBear (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing yet, I just keep hoping


----------



## scaflock (May 28, 2009)

I know all the tips and trick from the 1st season are on their site. No idea on the videos of the actual shows.


----------



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

did you try the torrent sites?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you find season 2, let me know.

Wisconsin Public TV carried Season 1 (scattered all over their schedule), and when I asked about Season 2, the reply boiled down to "it is too hard to keep track of" and they pointed me to a website that is almost impossible to search or navigate.

This morning I got a letter from them begging for a donation … sent it back with a note saying I would like to give, but it is too hard to keep track of my checkbook.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't get me started!


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

They have a podcast that is better than the show. I get it for free in itunes. They are all about an hour long and very good content but much less of a production.


----------

